# colorful and bday fotds<333



## fancyfacebeater (Sep 6, 2008)

MAC
Steel Blue Pgmt
Vibrant Grape e/s
Sunset B e/s
Dazzlelight e/s
Girl About Town l/s
Ms Fizz Dazzleglass



















My 20th bday!
Carbon e/s
Print e/s
Smoke&Diamonds e/s
Nylon e/s
Feline e/l
Oak l/l
Myth l/s
Bountiful plushglass
Brun e/s on brows
Velvetone Brow Pencil for fake mole =]


----------



## TDoll (Sep 6, 2008)

Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 6, 2008)

Very pretty looks!

Love the quote from your BF too LOL


----------



## nony222 (Sep 6, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooow
u r gorgeous


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

ohh ive missed your posts! so amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish you still did yt vids


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 6, 2008)

You look flawless!
Happy Birthday! (belated, maybe?)


----------



## seonmi (Sep 6, 2008)

Very beautiful. Love both of them!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you ladies!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_You look flawless!
Happy Birthday! (belated, maybe?)_

 
yes belated it was Aug 13th but thanks love!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 6, 2008)

Love the smokey eyes!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ohh ive missed your posts! so amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish you still did yt vids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww! yea i took them dow, its way too much work. Just got a laptop so i might be posting again.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 6, 2008)

You look amazing! I'm blown away by both looks! I love your blending and color choices, they're wonderful!!! And I'm drooling over your hair


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_aww! yea i took them dow, its way too much work. Just got a laptop so i might be posting again._

 
Missed your posts!! You look gorgeous, happy belated birthday.

Can't wait to see more of your videos. I <3 the fafi tutorial that you made back in Feb!


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 6, 2008)

omg, i LOVE these!!! i actually got a little too excited when i opened this up, haha. i was like WOW let me stare at this girls eye for like 3 minutes and figure out how she did this amazing work, HAHA.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW your eyes are amazing. and by the way i love your tats. they are so hot and when i first looked at your fotos i thought you were my friend nicole you guys could be twins it is freaky. please do a tut of the second look.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Sep 6, 2008)

OH I'm sorry~Could you and your friends BE any more gorgeous?!?!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow your makeup skills are stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that you had a good birthday!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 6, 2008)

love both of them, u look great!


----------



## daisyv316 (Sep 6, 2008)

I always love ur looks!! quick question: how come u dont make any more youtube videos? and why did u take the videos off :-(


----------



## LP_x (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh wow you are sooo beautiful!! The bottom look just blows me away. The top one is pretty too, but WOWWEE at the bottom one!


----------



## Jot (Sep 6, 2008)

totally stunning and beautiful.Love your hair and tattoo also


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW you're so talented!!! The second one (B Day smokey FOTD) is my fav but I like them both.. You made me go into your profile to see more works of you- but you have just one more! (which is amazing too!) So post more of you... PLEEEAASE!!!


----------



## User67 (Sep 6, 2008)

Super hot! Happy Belated B-Day!


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome looks! You're amazing! <333


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 6, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

absolutly amazinggg!
x


----------



## RobinG (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Steph. I love your FOTD'S. Not to mention your very pretty and your hair style is to die for. Please post more.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 6, 2008)

Omg your gorgeous, I love the looks..especially the 2nd set of photos.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 6, 2008)

awesome looks! you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 6, 2008)

Stunning eyes in the firts pic but what reslly caught my eyes was your wonderfull tattoos!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 6, 2008)

I looove the second look! you are hot hot hot...happy b-day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2008)

Love your eyes ...U are gorgeous!!


----------



## xShoegal (Sep 6, 2008)

Ur eyes look FANTASTIC!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome skills, awesome colors! And wow your tatoos are freakin stunning!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 6, 2008)

Both are amazing looks, but I especially love the one for your birthday!  Smokin' hot!


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 6, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !
Your like a gorgeous version of Kim Kardashian !
And those looks were *HOTT* !


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Both are absolutely stunning! I seriously *heart* your b-day look though =)


----------



## SQUALID (Sep 6, 2008)

You make me a peeeeerveeeeeert! Sorry I drooled the first look to death


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks so much lovies! ill def try to post more!


----------



## makeba (Sep 6, 2008)

tut please!!!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 6, 2008)

you are very pretty. i love your looks as well as your friends. great job!


----------



## 34macfan (Sep 6, 2008)

Happy Late Birthday and that grape look was [email protected] But your so pretty


----------



## Patricia (Sep 6, 2008)

oh wow your blending is... amazing!!!


----------



## kera484 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, those are great!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow!!! Those looks are sooo beautiful!!! BTW that quote from ur boyfriend is so sweet


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow u are frickin beautiful. I was like wow this girls got talent! As I scrolled down I saw you were a makeup artist I was like nooo wonderrr!!! You are awesome


----------



## Renee (Sep 6, 2008)

I always look for your posts! So pretty!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 7, 2008)

For a moment a thought you had forgotten about us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For you b-day look, can you say how you applied the colors? thx
and come in here more often, even if there's no pictures, atleast to say hello =)


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, your makeup looks really professional! 
I'm so jealous of your skintone and your eyes. And you have a beautiful nose!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, these are all amazing!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 7, 2008)

I like them both, but I heart the 1st one!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, awsome! I love your B-day look.


----------



## mishameesh (Sep 7, 2008)

You look gorgeous with both looks.  btw, I tried to reach into the computer screen to grab those pink lips!!  HOTness!


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree that your birthday look is gorgeous! A tutorial would be fantastic! Also, what lashes did you use?


----------



## joey444 (Nov 14, 2008)

You are sooooo talented!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 14, 2008)

gorgeouss love them both


----------



## prettysecrets (Nov 14, 2008)

Your looks are always soo inspiring!!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 15, 2008)

happy birthday! love the colors you used!


----------



## amishmethlab (Nov 15, 2008)

Both look fabulous, but I'm really drawn to the colors of the first one!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 15, 2008)

prettyyy !!!!


----------



## cetati (Nov 15, 2008)

oh my gosh, lady, you are a far more daring and awesome woman than I.. I could never wear so many colors off so well!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 16, 2008)

You are so beautiful and talented! Wow, I LOVE both looks, you can pull off bright looks AND neutral looks! You've inspired me to go look at my brights again!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous & perfection


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 16, 2008)

I always love your posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And happy birthday!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 16, 2008)

those looks are so hot.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!

You're so pretty! And I love your tats!


----------

